# تحميل كتاب 3G Handset And Network Design , Geoff Varrall



## momen84 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Third Generation (3G) wireless networks are in the works in Europe and Asia, and 2.5G networks that incorporate some 3G features are being rolled out in the United States
Hands-on guide to integrating cell phone or PDA/portable PC products with present and future wireless network hardware
Addresses topics such as quality of service (QoS) and service level agreements (SLAs) from a wireless perspective
Presents an in-depth review of both handset and network hardware and software

From the Back Cover

Prepare for a whole new world of added value through the effective application of Third Generation (3G) wireless technology.
Written for hardware and software engineers, this hands-on guide shows you how to integrate handheld devices and cell phones with wireless network hardware and software. Geoff Varrall and Roger Belcher arm you with an in-depth understanding of the nuts and bolts of cellular handset and network hardware and software design, how handset hardware and software is evolving, and the role the technology plays in shaping offered traffic and building traffic value.

The authors take you through present and future network components, detail their strengths and weaknesses, explore the key features of available network software and the implications of managing audio, image, video, and application streaming.

The authors:


Show how to achieve consistent power efficient performance over the radio physical and the application layers
Discuss how to integrate cell phone or PDA/portable PC products with present and future wireless network hardware and software
Address topics such as quality of service (QoS) and service level agreements (SLAs) from a wireless perspective
Look at software configurability and future handset hardware and software trends
Describe the enabling technologies behind quality-based billing methodologies

About the Author

GEOFF VARRALL is Cofounder and Director of RTT Programmes Limited, a provider of technology and business services to the worldwide wireless industry. He regularly delivers strategic technology programs to vendors, operators, and end users in the USA, Europe, and Asia. He has coauthored with Belcher two engineering-level foundational books for what has become the modern wireless industry.

ROGER BELCHER is Cofounder and Director of RTT Programmes Limited. He develops and presents design programs targeted to the worldwide manufacturing and network operator community. He has coauthored with Varrall two engineering-level foundational books for what has become the modern wireless industry.




Paperback: 532 pages

Publisher: Wiley; 1 edition (February 26, 2003)

Author(s): Geoff Varrall

Language: English

ISBN-10: 0471229369

ISBN-13: 978-0471229360
​
Amazon Link​
3G Handset and Network Design: Geoff Varrall, Roger Belcher: 0723812116980: Amazon.com: Books
كتاب رائع جدا عن ال3G و يتحدث عن شبكة الموبايل و تصميمها


(Download Links (File Size :7.4 MB, File Type: PDF, File name:Item978-0471229360

Uploaded.net الرهيب 

Mediafire.com الصاروخي 

Filepost.com ​


----------



## alnjah (30 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------

